# suche ein Spiel.



## grisley777 (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Spiel zwischen den Jahren 2008-2014.

Das Spiel kann auch ein mmorpg sein.

In dem Spiel muss an eine freie Welt haben, eine gute Grafik muss das Spiel haben, sehr viele Quests, die das Ende des Spiels verändern, je nach Quests
oder online auch viele Quests, wo man viel damit erreichen kann, ohne Geld auszugeben.

Aufjedenfall so eine Open world map, wie gta oder skyrim, kein zeichentrick scheiß wie Fantasy.
Es kann von mir auch ein Shooter, 2 person oder sowas ähnliches sein.

Gute Grafik
online/offline
Viele Quests, wo man sich stolz fühlt sie erreicht zuhaben
shooter oder kein shooter
first person oder 2 person
Gute Story
Gute atmosphäre
nicht zu alt.
Kostenlos oder zukaufen

. Danke für ideen und antworten.


----------



## Monalye (5. Juli 2014)

Mir fällt da spontan Herr der Ringe online (The Lord of the Rings online - LOTRO) ein, mit einem STEAM-Zugang kann man das Spiel kostenlos spielen, zusätzliche Questgebiete kann man sich kaufen, muss man aber nicht um hochzuleveln. Das Spielgebiet ist riesengroß, in regelmäßigen Abständen gibt es Feste, wo man eigene Quests abschließen muss und dafür spezielle Ausrüstung gewinnen kann, es ist aber ein reines Online-Spiel.
Es ist etwas mit WoW zu vergleichen, ist im Gegenzug aber kostenlos, man muss nicht, aber man kann Geld investieren. 
Das Spiel wird regelmäßig gewartet und aktuell gehalten (die Feste), sieh es dir einfach mal an... es hier zu beschreiben damit tu ich mir ein wenig schwer.

Hier der Link zur Shopseite dafür auf Steam, lass dich nicht täuschen, du kannst es kostenlos runterladen.

The Lord of the Rings Online on Steam


----------



## grisley777 (5. Juli 2014)

Ahja ich vergaß, das soll auch am besten nicht diese "klick auf monster und warte" spiel sein, wie wow


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Juli 2014)

Hmm.. ich denke da lässt sich was finden 

Saints Row: The Third
Just Cause 2
Borderlands 1 & 2
Batman Arkham City
Mafia 2
Assassins Creed Reihe 

Das wären die, die mir so spontan einfallen würden.


----------



## Monalye (6. Juli 2014)

Dishonored 
Viele Quests, Shooter, viel Sammelbares, mehrere Möglichkeiten es zu spielen, entweder Stealth (was fast empfehlenswerter ist) oder ballernd, dadurch mehrere Möglichkeiten Quests abzuschließen, u.v.m.

Hätte es jetzt beim Summersale unglaublich günstig gegeben, aber allzu teuer ist es auch so nicht mehr.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2014)

grisley777 schrieb:


> Ahja ich vergaß, das soll auch am besten nicht diese "klick auf monster und warte" spiel sein, wie wow


Wenn du bei WoW nur klickst und wartest, hast du das Spiel nicht verstanden - Respekt, das muß man erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Manzn1508 (7. Juli 2014)

Borderlands
Guild Wars
Dishonored
Diablo
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing (Ist im Stile von Diablo)

Mehr fällt mir grad auch nicht ein!

Cheers


----------

